# Pigeons for sale in Louisville, KY?



## Wildman6 (Aug 30, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone has pigeons for sale in Louisville, Ky. I'm looking for Rollers and Homers. I would like someone that could answer some questions about pigeons, as I am new to keeping pigeons.


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

Have you found anyone yet? Pm me if you still need a contact.

David


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Contact Tim Stone and/or Jijo Thomas
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

There's someone on this list who has rollers.

http://mumtazticloft.com/PigeonBreeders.asp

James Hess	Louisville	KY	502-645-8207	Performance Rollers in Baker, Fireball, & Turner *


----------

